# Basking Spot?



## corruptphantasm (Jul 23, 2011)

im getting a argentine B&W within a week or so and my basking spot is only reaching like 102f its a 100w zoomed reptihallogen aprox. 17in from the rock could this work for now or should i go buy a higher wattage i dont really wanna waste this bulb i wana wait till i need a new one to buy a higher wattage but i will buy one if i have to.


----------



## james.w (Jul 23, 2011)

Can you lower the bulb or raise the basking spot?


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 23, 2011)

james.w said:


> Can you lower the bulb or raise the basking spot?



my basking rock is like 40 pounds i dont know how i could really raise it without risking something ending bad for my tegu and the light is mounted to the ceiling so not really a option


----------



## reptastic (Jul 23, 2011)

Then in that case i would get a higher wattage bulb, a 150wtt should do it


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 23, 2011)

thats what i figured if you couldnt mind could you look at the thread titled tegu Cage? and check out my cage and give me ur opinions


----------



## james.w (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah. A 150W should work. Especially with the cage as big as it is, a higher watt will also help with ambients.


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 23, 2011)

what type of bulb should i get and also i have no night time type of heat but i got up and checked my temps and it was like 75 so thats good but im kinda worried about my uvb bulb the one i have is a reptisun 10.0 but its like 22 in from the basking spot idk what to do


----------



## Big Dave (Jul 23, 2011)

I would go with 2-75's or 3-45's


----------



## james.w (Jul 23, 2011)

Get a MVB. 160w powersun or solarglo.


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 23, 2011)

im not familiar with mvb bulbs will it provide extra uvb?
and heres some pics so you can get a better idea too.


----------



## james.w (Jul 23, 2011)

Mvb is a mercury vapor bulb, they provide UVB, heat and light.


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 23, 2011)

james.w said:


> Mvb is a mercury vapor bulb, they provide UVB, heat and light.



could you tell me a good one to use for my situation remember my light currently sits 17in from the rock you can see it in those pics


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 23, 2011)

^^^ I agree I use a powersun I am using 100 watts in the summer. I should have just gotten the 160 though.


----------



## james.w (Jul 23, 2011)

I've used and been happy with both the ZooMed PowerSun and ExoTerra SolarGlo. 

If you wanted to continue to use the bulb you already have, you could put a 2x4 between the ceiling and light fixture to lower the bulb. Also lower the current UVB bulb/fixture you already have.


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 23, 2011)

so i think im gunna get this

and thanks for the suggestion on how to lower the light


----------



## james.w (Jul 23, 2011)

corruptphantasm said:


> so i think im gunna get this
> 
> and thanks for the suggestion on how to lower the light



That is the bulb I am using in my Tegus enclosure.

In one of my enclosures I went even further and hooked chains to a 2x4 and to the ceiling so I can raise and lower the bulb as needed.


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone im gunna get the powersun but i dont have the money to get one rate now hes shipping tomorrow and i need the money i got for the food i found some 2x6 im guna try and lower the light ill upload some pics later it should work for now till i can afford a fancy mvb bulb


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 24, 2011)

ok i lowerd the light but im still not getting right temps its actually LOWER?!?! so im like wow ok so i changed the batterys in my temp gun still getting the same readings so my brothers light "you got 2 more bulbs why not put another one in the other socket" (cause i have to sockets mount the other is for a che but i ended up not neading one) so i put another light in and that ones like 10x brighter and its reaching 107-108 im and its in the socket thats not lowerd so now i got both on and imma see what my temps read in a lil bit rate now the lower light is 101-102 the higher one is still 107-108 and my cool sides at like 85ish

Anyone got any ideas should i leave both?


----------



## james.w (Jul 24, 2011)

It will probably get too hot with both bulbs. I would double check the wiring on the fixtures and see if there are any problems.


----------



## seahawkchick22 (Jul 24, 2011)

We have the solar glo 160w and its perfect for our Tegu sits about the same distance .. we had the same problem with ours so we doubled up and had his night light on too but found it was too hot for him. He would throw fits and start trashing his tank until we turned off his night light and just left on his basking bulb and he settles right down and relaxes.


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 24, 2011)

i checked the wireing its all fine i think my bulb was just bad cause when i switched the bulb to see if it was the socket making the light dimmer it still lit up brighter so it has to be the bulb but glad to say with the Better bulb in the lower socket i should be able to reach 110f but when it burns out im gunna get a mvb bulb anyway. 

P.S.seahawkchick22 if your night light was one of those red bulbs its bad for there eyes so that could have also been why he was mad


----------



## james.w (Jul 24, 2011)

Corrupt - is your basking rock laying directly on the bottom of the enclosure??


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 24, 2011)

james.w said:


> Corrupt - is your basking rock laying directly on the bottom of the enclosure??



uh it was but i was worried he would get hurt so i cleand out the mulch under it and put two cinder blocks so he cant get under it if u look a couple post back i had attachments of before and after pics but i forgot too mention i put them there


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 25, 2011)

ok so my basking spot is at like 115 lol is that too hot? and my "cold side" is like 85ish is that ok?


----------



## james.w (Jul 25, 2011)

Is that with both bulbs on?


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes and its been on since like 11 this morning and its 544 now so ya


----------



## james.w (Jul 25, 2011)

Do you have 2 115 basking spots than?


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 25, 2011)

its one but it ended up getting like 118 119 i think that might be too hot? 
And what should the cold side be?


----------



## james.w (Jul 25, 2011)

High 70's is good.


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 25, 2011)

ok so whats the max the basking spot should be? and my cool side is like low 80s and currently my basking spot is 110


----------



## AvaHal12 (Jul 25, 2011)

I got the temp of the basking spot from 102 to 106 by just adding a deep dome lamp fixture... I am using a 100 watt Powersun 14" above the basking area.


----------



## james.w (Jul 25, 2011)

If you can keep those temps you're good.


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 25, 2011)

james.w said:


> If you can keep those temps you're good.



lol thats alot harder than it should be for some reason


----------



## james.w (Jul 25, 2011)

A little fluctuation Either way won't hurt. Some keepers offer basking spots up to 125 for their Tegus.


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 25, 2011)

ok well thanks for all the help i guess im all good now


----------

